# Mom of 2-how to repel bees/wasps??



## eestewar

HI
We recently moved and my elderly neighbor has a vine growing around an arbor that draws bees/wasps to it ( literally 100's) It buts up to my fences. So there are bees flying everywhere all over. I have a 1 and 3 yr old and no idea if they are even allergic. Any ideas on how to deter these bees/get them to stay away from us? Thanks!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

You could put a short fence on your side of the main fence to mark out an area for your children to stay out of.


----------



## gunho23

I've read that you can mix orange oil with water and paint it on things to repel bees, it's non toxic.

Also baby oil on your skin keeps them away.

You could always talk to your neighbor about cutting the vine, but the vine could be keeping the bees in his yard and further away from yours.

Good luck!
Eric


----------



## Slow Modem

Use Bee-Go instead of OFF ?


----------



## Barry

Could you take a picture of the vine/fence so we could see what the specifics are?


----------



## Markwell

Well, why not plant some semi-tall growing bushes or a hedge? Might take a year but the result is beautiful.


----------



## Tom Brueggen

Uhh...can I plant that vine in my beeyard!?


----------



## jdmidwest

I wonder what kind of wasp is drawn to a vine?


----------



## dixiebooks

When the blooms are gone the bees will be gone. In the meantime, take your kids for a closer look and use it as a teaching opportunity about the benefits of bees. You'd need to be careful to not teach them to have a phobia of insects. -js


----------



## odfrank

dixiebooks said:


> When the blooms are gone the bees will be gone. In the meantime, take your kids for a closer look and use it as a teaching opportunity about the benefits of bees. You'd need to be careful to not teach them to have a phobia of insects. -js


Well Said.


----------



## samoadc

Years ago I was told that if you leave the bees alone they will leave you along. I think there is a lot of truth in that statement. About being alergic to bee stings I suggest that you talk to family members and see if there is any history of it being a problem. If the wasps sting try a wasp trap with raw chicken as bait. Be sure the children realize that if they pick up a bee it may sting them and if they do get stung it is important to let their mother know. She will then do what she deems necessary. If it really is a problem and at this time I think it is only a problem if someone starts getting stung I think it might be nice to talk with the neighbor about what to do. If the bees are unusually aggressive let us know and I am sure many people will give you ideas of what to do, Maybe by watching where the bees go you can determine where their home is. With hornets or wasps try and do the same thing and if they are stinging and their home is growing in size kill them off or get someone to help you. Just don't jump the gun and go around killing them just because the little darlings are just trying to live and reproduce similar to the same thing we do.


----------



## Markwell

Hello again. Just a bit of info. Adults are far more likely to have an allergic reaction to an inset bite than a child. By some sources the risk of an allergic reaction is less than a percent. But i agree that prevention is better than curative, so maybe try to test your children for allergies or have some medicine at the ready just in case (as said in the previous posts).
As a parent myself i know i would also be quite scared of my child being in danger, but we tend to be over cautious most of the time . 
A bee sting is in some cases even beneficial (okay i am going overboard here!). But i would be more afraid of hornets and wasps than bees.


----------



## BeeManiac

The odds of yourchildren being stung there are slim to none. They are just as likely to be stung anywhere else at any other time. Dont let them catch bees and they will be fine. Everything in nature has to learn for its self sooner or later they will learn.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Welcome! Do you think it would be better to know if your children are allergic to insect stings (wasps, yellow jackets, hornets, honeybees, bumblebees) when you are there to get them to the hospital or when they are off at school or playing on their own?


----------



## D.A.S.

Ther are many wasp and yellowjacket traps on line and on u tube. Don't kill the bees we need them!


----------



## Michael Bush

I've had a few million bees living in my yard for many years (between four and forty hives). I've raised five children and four grandchildren in my house and that yard. One grandson got stung by a paper wasp once. One stepped on a bee in the house when I was harvesting honey once and another got one in his shirt (while in the house) and pinched it and got stung. Only one of all of them ever got stung by a honey bee outside in the yard in 39 years... and he stepped on it barefoot. There are three other grandchildren and four nephews who are often in the yard as well, but don't live there...

The odds of a foraging bee deciding to sting if they are not swatted or stepped on barefoot, are practically nil.

The real question, is "are they bees or wasps"? Wasps are more aggressive, but still will usually only sting when they feel their nest is threatened.


----------



## KQ6AR

I've read less than 1 in 100,000 people are allergic to bee stings.


----------



## khaas15

What time of year does this vine bloom? I am interested in what it is. 

I wouldn't worry about the bees. They are interested in one thing, the flowers on the vine and shouldn't upset you or your children. Believe me, I have two hives in my yard and three kids a dog and a wife, all love to watch the bees come and go. Bees could generally care less about people.


----------

